# MTB in Portugal - ride a bike and bring your family



## jcguimaraes (May 27, 2007)

Hello

What we have to propose to you is a destination that combine your MTB rides with family holidays.

We have rides from 39 € and bikes to rent.

Please check our website and Facebook to find out more
MTB in Portugal | Ride a good time!
www.facebook.com/MTBinPortugal/










We have much to tell you and offer.
There are only two sentences to arouse your curiosity.

We live in Guimarães, a small town in northern Portugal that is a UNESCO World Heritage Site.
The city is also the birthplace of the Portuguese nationality and where was born and lived the 1stKing of Portugal D. Afonso Henriques.

We could not be a week without ride on our bikes freely everywhere.
Even in winter we have moderate temperatures, is the time of year when we like more to ride.

Only in our "backyard" have many options for rides without the need car travel.
We specialize in ensuring enthusiasts mountain bikers (like ourselves) enjoy their mountain biking here in North of Portugal, We like especially All Mountain hard rides but all kinds of rides are possible here.

I hope our offer interests you.
Jose Carlos Guimaraes
[email protected]


----------

